# Pyrovore



## fruit_cake (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi everyone, it's my old work, Tyranid Pyrovore

3d sculpt, zbrush


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Wonderful! The textures are great!


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Man I wish I was that good at 3d modelling


----------



## fruit_cake (Oct 27, 2012)

turnable


----------

